# aunque sea mujer



## John Sebastián

Hola a todos,

Quisiera hacer una pregunta sobre el Subjuntivo. Por favor, haga el favor de ayudarme a aclarar esto. Aquí hay un diálogo,

A: Todas las mujeres se pintan.
B: Pues yo, aunque *sea* mujer, no me pinto.

Mi duda es, B es una mujer o un hombre?
Pienso que B es un hombre porque usa el subjuntivo para enfatizar que aun cuando si sea mujer, tampoco se pintaría.

Pero se dice en mi libro que B es mujer, y se traduce al inglés como Though I am a woman, I do not do the make ups.


----------



## Chasint

B es mujer.  However I think the subjunctive is incorrectly used in Spanish here. (We must wait for confirmation from a native speaker).



> y se traduce al inglés como Though I am a woman, I do not do the make ups.



That is incorrect. It should be, "Although I am a woman, I do not use makeup."  In English we do not say "the make ups".

Maybe you should get a better book!


----------



## John Sebastián

Chasint said:


> B es mujer.  However I think the subjunctive is incorrectly used in Spanish here. (We must wait for confirmation from a native speaker).
> 
> 
> 
> That is incorrect. It should be, "Although I am a woman, I do not use makeup."  In English we do not say "the make ups".
> 
> Maybe you should get a better book!



Thanks for your reply. OK, I will get a better book. Let´s put aside the translation for a while. If that is a woman, why doesn´t she said like "aunque soy mujer, no me pinto." ?


----------



## Chasint

John Sebastián said:


> Thanks for your reply. OK, I will get a better book. Let´s put aside the translation for a while. If that is a woman, why doesn´t she said like "aunque soy mujer, no me pinto." ?


That is why I suggested there is an error. However I am not a native speaker so we must wait for one to come along.


----------



## Bevj

Neither am I a native speaker but there are dozens of existing threads about this and in one, I found:

*Aunque + subjuntivo* .... se expresa hechos no comprobados o experimentados por el hablante o bien se considera que se da una información ya conocida por el oyente. El objetivo es enfatizar la idea de que "no importa" este hecho.

Aunque yo sea mujer, no quiero hacerme madre.
Even though I'm a woman, I don't want to be a mother.


----------



## Doraemon-

She's a woman. It's not something you know because of the verb in subjunctive, but you know it because of the relation between both verbs. She wouldn't be a woman if he/she said "Pues yo, aunque _fuera_ mujer, no me _pintaría_" (you know he/she is NOT a woman, maybe a man, or a young girl). In "Pues yo, aunque _sea _mujer, no me _pintaré_" is undefined.
Both modes can be used in this sentence:
-Pues yo, aunque *sea* mujer, no me pinto. 
-Pues yo, aunque *soy* mujer, no me pinto. 
The first one does not sound as emphatic saying she's a woman, because she's not telling it explicitly with an indicative verb, but you know it anyway because of the other verb and the context.


----------



## John Sebastián

Thanks for you all. I have understood.


----------



## SevenDays

John Sebastián said:


> Thanks for your reply. OK, I will get a better book. Let´s put aside the translation for a while. If that is a woman, why doesn´t she said like "aunque soy mujer, no me pinto." ?



_Pues yo, aunque *fuera* mujer, no me pinto._
To me, "fuera" leaves little doubt that the speaker is indeed male.

_Pues yo, aunque *sea* mujer, no me pinto._
This is, strictly speaking, ambiguous; we can't really tell if the speaker is male or female. In other words, "sea" could be the pragmatic equivalent of "soy" (_aunque soy/sea mujer,_ where "sea" is simply more ponderative in nature) or of "fuera" (so that the speaker is male).

Sentences like yours never come in isolation. In context, the ambiguity is readily resolved.


----------



## Marsianitoh

SevenDays said:


> _Pues yo, aunque *sea* mujer, no me pinto._
> This is, strictly speaking, ambiguous; we can't really tell if the speaker is male or female.


In my opinion this sentence is not ambiguous at all, the speaker is a woman or considers herself one.


----------



## S.V.

Oh, you may like this thread too. As Peter and the monkey say, it may have nothing to do with true vs. false, known vs. false, but rather the dismissal of the fact, as in your case. The purpose of Aunque A... B is to dismiss A (it doesn't matter that I am a woman, I don't use makeup). So it's like _No importa que __sea_...


----------



## franzjekill

Marsianitoh said:


> In my opinión this sentence is not ambiguous at all, the speaker is a woman or considers herself one.


Exacto. No veo ambigüedad. 
_Aunque fuera mujer, no me pintaría. _Es un hombre el que habla o se considera como tal.
_Aunque sea/soy mujer, no me pinto._ Es una mujer o así se considera quien habla.


----------



## Peterdg

S.V. said:


> As Peter and the monkey say


  
Just to make sure: the monkey is not me. (Although )


John Sebastián said:


> If that is a woman, why doesn´t she said like "aunque soy mujer, no me pinto." ?


I don't know how good your feel for English is, but perhaps this can help.

1) Aunque soy mujer, ... = although I'm a woman, ...
2) Aunque sea mujer, ... = even though I'm a woman, ...

I don't usually like this kind of comparisons but I think this one can help.

In 2) you make the contrast bigger between being a woman and not using make-up.


----------



## Rocko!

franzjekill said:


> _Aunque (yo) *fuera *mujer_


 Apoyo la "moción". Eso diría un hombre en la situación descrita._
_


----------



## Rondivu

SevenDays said:


> _Pues yo, aunque *fuera* mujer, no me pinto._
> To me, "fuera" leaves little doubt that the speaker is indeed male.
> 
> _Pues yo, aunque *sea* mujer, no me pinto._
> This is, strictly speaking, ambiguous; we can't really tell if the speaker is male or female. In other words, "sea" could be the pragmatic equivalent of "soy" (_aunque soy/sea mujer,_ where "sea" is simply more ponderative in nature) or of "fuera" (so that the speaker is male).
> 
> Sentences like yours never come in isolation. In context, the ambiguity is readily resolved.


Yo estoy con los que opinan que "Pues yo, aunque sea mujer, no me pinto" lo dice una mujer. Ahora bien, desde el punto de vista que tú lo planteas, no te falta razón. Quiero decir que si nos ponemos a analizar todos los intríngulis que tiene el subjuntivo y los contrastes con el indicativo, podríamos hasta cambiar de opinión.


----------



## Marsianitoh

A ver si me entero, esa  posible interpretación  de " pues yo, aunque sea mujer, no me pinto" en la que yo es un hombre sería algo así como  : " pues yo ( Manolo) aunque ( por azares del destino algún día en el futuro) sea mujer, ( te juro que entonces tampoco) no me pinto.
¿Pero quién habla así? Dejando aparte lo absurdo del significado ,  si ese " sea" tuviera un valor de futuro, luego diría no me pintaré o como mínimo pondría unos signos de exclamación para indicar el sentido enfático de ese "no me pinto".


----------



## Bevj

Disculpad si ya se ha dicho esto.  La gramática no es mi punto fuerte pero me parece que la diferencia es evidente tanto en inglés como en español.
Aunque fuera mujer  -  Even if I _were_ a woman (which  is not the case)
Aunque _sea_ mujer  -  Even if/though I am a woman (which I am).


----------



## User With No Name

Bevj said:


> Aunque _sea_ mujer - Even if/though I am a woman (which I am).


Yo siempre había entendido que "aunque soy" = "even though I am", y "aunque sea" = "even if I am")

Iré al concierto aunque no tengo dinero. (De hecho, no tengo dinero.)
Iré al concierto aunque no tenga dinero. (No sé cuál será mi situación financiera, pero no importa. Voy al concierto.)

Por lo tanto, yo habría pensado que "Aunque (yo) sea mujer" no tiene mucho sentido, ya que normalmente una persona sabe si es mujer o no.

Pero por lo que dicen varios nativos en este hilo, ni tú ni yo entendemos esto del todo...


----------



## Rondivu

Yo lo veo así:
Pues yo, aunque sea mujer, no me pinto. 
La información relevante no es que yo sea mujer, sino que no me pinto.

Otro ejemplo;
Aunque sea mujer, no quiero tener hijos.

La información relevante es que yo no quiero tener hijos, a pesar de ser mujer ( Even though I'm a woman, I don't want to have children).

En ambas, el hecho de que yo sea mujer es secundario en el mensaje que quiero transmitir.

Otro:
Aunque tengas mucho dinero, no tienes por qué mirarme por encima del hombro.

Yo sé que tienes mucho dinero. Eso para mí es secundario. Lo realmente importante es que no me mires por encima del hombro.


----------



## Rocko!

Creo que decir "sea" en este caso* podría ser* una opción "doméstica" (no lo es). Podemos justificar el por qué lo dijimos pero no podemos justificar su uso generalizado.
Lo correcto fuera de casa es "fuera".


----------



## Rondivu

Rocko! said:


> Creo que decir "sea" en este caso* podría ser* una opción "doméstica" (no lo es). Podemos justificar el por qué lo dijimos pero no podemos justificar su uso generalizado.
> Lo correcto fuera de casa es "fuera".


Lo siento, no entiendo. No sé si tu mensaje hace referencia al mío. Tampoco entiendo: Lo correcto fuera de casa es "fuera".
Creo que habíamos quedado en que "fuera" lo diría un hombre, y no una mujer (mensaje trece, escrito por ti).


----------



## Marsianitoh

Let's see if these examples help:
1-Aunque soy (present, now I'm rich) rica, no voy ( present)de vacaciones= Even though I'm rich, I don't go on holidays.
2-Aunque sea (present, now I'm rich) rica, no voy ( present) de vacaciones= Even though I'm rich, I don't go on holidays.
1 and 2  are basically the same, I'm rich but I  don't go on holidays.
3- Aunque soy ( present, I'm rich now) rica, no iré ( future) de vacaciones el año que viene= Even though I'm rich, I won't go on holidays next year.
4- Aunque sea ( I don't know if I'll be rich next year or not, it doesn't matter )rica, no iré ( future) de vacaciones= Even if I'm rich next year, I won't go on holidays.
5- Aunque fuera rica ( I'm not rich, it's an hypothesis), no iría de vacaciones= Even if I were rich, I wouldn't go on holidays.


----------



## Rocko!

Rondivu said:


> Lo siento, no entiendo. No sé si tu mensaje hace referencia al mío. Tampoco entiendo: Lo correcto fuera de casa es "fuera".
> Creo que habíamos quedado en que "fuera" lo diría un hombre, y no una mujer (mensaje trece, escrito por ti).


No, no hace referencia a tu mensaje, Rondivu, solo coincidió que acababas de postear.
Yo me refería a posibles juegos de roles, por eso lo de "dejarlo en casa". Tal vez ni debí mencionarlo, pero también podría verse en teatro o cine en temáticas de transgénero o dichos por un chico gay. En fin, lo acepto, me salí del tema.

Creo que el problema es que desde el punto de vista de algunos estudiantes de español, el subjuntivo es posible porque este modo se usa a veces para hablar de cosas que no son ciertas. Pero en este caso va más profundo.


----------



## User With No Name

Gracias a todos.



Marsianitoh said:


> 1-Aunque soy (present, now I'm rich) rica, no voy ( present)de vacaciones= Even though I'm rich, I don't go on holidays.
> 2-Aunque sea (present, now I'm rich) rica, no voy ( present) de vacaciones= Even though I'm rich, I don't go on holidays.
> 1 and 2 are basically the same, I'm rich but I don't go on holidays.



Creo que este era mi problema. Yo quiero hacer una distinción entre aunque + presente de subjuntivo y aunque + presente de indicativo. Para cambiar un poco el ejemplo:

1. Aunque ese señor es rico, no va de vacaciones. (Sé que el señor es rico.)
2. Aunque ese señor sea rico, no va de vacaciones. (No sé si el señor es rico o no.)

Pero al parecer, los nativos no necesariamente perciben esta distinción.


----------



## Rondivu

Marsianitoh said:


> Let's see if these examples help:
> 1-Aunque soy (present, now I'm rich) rica, no voy ( present)de vacaciones= Even though I'm rich, I don't go on holidays.
> 2-Aunque sea (present, now I'm rich) rica, no voy ( present) de vacaciones= Even though I'm rich, I don't go on holidays.
> 1 and 2  are basically the same, I'm rich but I  don't go on holidays.
> 3- Aunque soy ( present, I'm rich now) rica, no iré ( future) de vacaciones el año que viene= Even though I'm rich, I won't go on holidays next year.
> 4- Aunque sea ( I don't know if I'll be rich next year or not, it doesn't matter ), no iré ( future) de vacaciones= Even if I'm rich next year, I won't go on holidays.
> 5- Aunque fuera rica ( I'm not rich, it's an hypothesis), no iría de vacaciones= Even if I were rich, I wouldn't go on holidays.


Creo que la uno y la dos no son "basically the same".
En la uno, doy doble información: soy rica y, además, no voy de vacaciones, aunque también puede ser que la persona a la que se lo digo sepa que soy rica, con lo cual solo le transmito como noticia que no voy de vacaciones. 
En la dos, tú ya sabes que soy rica y te comunico que no voy de vacaciones. 
La tres y cuatro, más de lo mismo pero en futuro con iré.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Las explicaciones que ha brindado @Rondivu son las que yo personalmente he encontrado más convincentes y eficaces en el aprendizaje del idioma, por si hace falta la perspectiva de un hablante no nativo.

Si se usa el subjuntivo en la oración concesiva, se da por sentado que la información que en ella se introduce esté compartida con el interlocutor, con lo cual se le resta importancia (se vuelve secundaria, como se ha comentado en #18) en tanto que se pone énfasis en la información que viene en la oración principal. Al usarse el indicativo en la concesiva, en cambio, se introduce una información nueva, no compartida, con lo cual tanto la contenida en la concesiva como la contenida en la principal es información igual de relevante.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Rondivu said:


> Creo que la uno y la dos no son "basically the same".
> En la uno, doy doble información: soy rica y, además, no voy de vacaciones, aunque también puede ser que la persona a la que se lo digo sepa que soy rica, con lo cual solo le transmito como noticia que no voy de vacaciones.
> En la dos, tú ya sabes que soy rica y te comunico que no voy de vacaciones.
> La tres y cuatro, más de lo mismo pero en futuro con iré.


Tienes razón. Aunque para mí 4 " Aunque sea rica, no iré de vacaciones (el año que viene)" además de significar, lo mismo que 2 en futuro, (ya sabes que soy rica, lo importante es que no iré de vacaciones) también tiene otro significado: ahora no soy rica,  no sé si seré rica entonces, pero incluso si lo soy, no iré de vacaciones.
  Pero volviendo a la frase original " Pues yo, aunque sea mujer, no me pinto" ¿ dónde está la ambigüedad y cómo hay que entender la frase para decir como Seven Days que " we can't really tell if the speaker is male or female"? En #14 dices que entiendes ese punto de vista , yo por más vueltas que le doy no lo pillo.


----------



## Rondivu

Marsianitoh said:


> Tienes razón. Aunque para mí 4 " Aunque sea rica, no iré de vacaciones (el año que viene)" además de significar, lo mismo que 2 en futuro, (ya sabes que soy rica, lo importante es que no iré de vacaciones) también tiene otro significado: ahora no soy rica,  no sé si seré rica entonces, pero incluso si lo soy, no iré de vacaciones.
> Pero volviendo a la frase original " Pues yo, aunque sea mujer, no me pinto" ¿ dónde está la ambigüedad y cómo hay que entender la frase para decir como Seven Days que " we can't really tell if the speaker is male or female"? En #14 dices que entiendes ese punto de vista , yo por más vueltas que le doy no lo pillo.


Sí, la cuatro también podría tener ese significado. No lo dije para no liar más la madeja. Pero ya que User With No Name ha sacado el tema le diré que el suyo y el del mensaje inicial son claros ejemplos en los que "su teoría" a veces no funciona, por lo que no es del todo fiable. Creo que es un planteamiento erróneo el basar el uso del subjuntivo exclusivamente en no saber si algo es o no es, en si va a ocurrir o no, etc.
Aunque ese señor sea rico, no va de vacaciones. (No sé si el señor es rico o no) 
El hecho de que ese señor sea rico es secundario, el mensaje que yo quiero transmitir es que no va de vacaciones. Sé que es rico y la persona a la que se lo digo, también lo sabe o yo creo que lo sabe. Lo que posiblemente no sepa esa persona es que ese señor no va de vacaciones, y yo se lo comunico. 
En cuanto al mensaje de SevenDays, nadie mejor que él para aclarártelo. Para mí no hay ambigüedad posible en la oración, ya lo había comentado, pero entiendo su planteamiento si se hace el paralelismo con el indicativo. Pero bueno, ya sería rizar el rizo.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Rondivu said:


> Sí, la cuatro también podría tener ese significado. No lo dije para no liar más la madeja. Pero ya que User With No Name ha sacado el tema le diré que el suyo y el del mensaje inicial son claros ejemplos en los que "su teoría" a veces no funciona, por lo que no es del todo fiable. Creo que es un planteamiento erróneo el basar el uso del subjuntivo exclusivamente en no saber si algo es o no es, en si va a ocurrir o no, etc.
> Aunque ese señor sea rico, no va de vacaciones. (No sé si el señor es rico o no)
> El hecho de que ese señor sea rico es secundario, el mensaje que yo quiero transmitir es que no va de vacaciones. Sé que es rico y la persona a la que se lo digo, también lo sabe o yo creo que lo sabe. Lo que posiblemente no sepa esa persona es que ese señor no va de vacaciones, y yo se lo comunico.
> En cuanto al mensaje de SevenDays, nadie mejor que él para aclarártelo. Para mí no hay ambigüedad posible en la oración, ya lo había comentado, pero entiendo su planteamiento si se hace el paralelismo con el indicativo. Pero bueno, ya sería rizar el rizo.


 ¡Gracias! Si estoy de acuerdo . En cuanto a la ambigüedad, pues me quedo a la espera de que me explique eso de que " sea" sea " the pragmatic equivalent of "soy" or of "fuera".


----------



## User With No Name

Rondivu said:


> El hecho de que ese señor sea rico es secundario, el mensaje que yo quiero transmitir es que no va de vacaciones. Sé que es rico y la persona a la que se lo digo, también lo sabe o yo creo que lo sabe. Lo que posiblemente no sepa esa persona es que ese señor no va de vacaciones, y yo se lo comunico.


Gracias a todos por la explicación.

Que conste que no he caído en la trampa de creer que el el criterio para el uso del subjuntivo puede reducirse en general a certidumbre versus incertidumbre, como dicen algunos.

Pero sí tenía la idea de que en este caso específico, aunque + subj" = "even if", y "aunque + pres. ind." = "even though."

Al parecer, me equivoco. No es la primera vez, y estoy aquí para aprender.

De nuevo, gracias a todos.


----------



## John Sebastián

Hola a todos,

Having seen so much discussion about this topic, I'd like to say some personal views about this gramma.

I think we all focus on three conjugated words in this case: (aunque yo) soy, sea, fuera.

1. Aunque yo soy mujer, no me pinto.
Definitely she is saying that she is a woman but she does not use makeup.

2. Aunque yo sea mujer, no me pinto.
The speaker is a woman. Bud the point is the speaker does not want to stress on the gender but on the makeup. She just wants to say "no matter if I am a woman or a man, I just do not use makeup".   
Aunque yo sea mujer (o sea hombre, no importa), no me pinto.

3. Aunque yo sea mujer, no me pintaré.
    Aunque yo fuera mujer, no me pintaría.
The speaker is a man. And he wants to express that if he were a woman, neither he would use the makup. 
I am a Spanish learner, so at the moment I think these two sentences just have slight diferences, but I cannot say it clearly. Maybe the feeling in the second one is stronger?


----------



## Rondivu

John Sebastián said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Having seen so much discussion about this topic, I'd like to say some personal views about this gramma.
> 
> I think we all focus on three conjugated words in this case: (aunque yo) soy, sea, fuera.
> 
> 1. Aunque yo soy mujer, no me pinto.
> Definitely she is saying that she is a woman but she does not use makeup.
> *Depending on the context, it could either be "but" or "and"*.
> 
> 2. Aunque yo sea mujer, no me pinto.
> The speaker is a woman. Bud the point is the speaker does not want to stress on the gender but on the makeup. She just wants to say "no matter if I am a woman or a man , I just do not use makeup".
> Aunque yo sea mujer (o sea hombre, no importa) , no me pinto.
> 
> 3. Aunque yo sea mujer, no me pintaré. *This is the same as "aunque sea mujer no me pinto" but in the future. You're referring to a particular situation, which is expressed by using the future. *
> Aunque yo fuera mujer, no me pintaría.
> The speaker is a man. And he wants to express that if he were a woman, neither he would use the makeup.
> I am a Spanish learner, so at the moment I think these two sentences just have slight diferences, but I cannot say it clearly. Maybe the feeling in the second one is stronger?


----------



## Doraemon-

John Sebastian: that's it for 1. and 2.
The difference is that the first one in point 3 (aunque yo sea mujer, no me pintaré) can also be said by a woman, but she's just speaking in future. This could also be said by a young girl, referring to a possible future. Anyway, it's not necessarily said by a man. The second one (Aunque yo fuera mujer, no me pintaría) expresses something that is not happening not about to happen either, so it will probably be said by a man (not a woman, for being exact: maybe a young girl, again, or an alien or whatever).


----------

